# Freshwater fertilizer question



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok so I am going the dry fert route. I picked up some KNO3 and KH2P04. I don't know what to get for trace elements. What I was reading is that I need something called plantex which is CSM+B. Asked at the hydrophonics store where I got the other stuff and they had a trace mix but it has copper in it and I am not sure it was the correct composition. I know copper can be bad for inverts (Dont have any yet but plan on getting some shrimp). What do you do for the trace element part? I live in Burlington so I don't want to drive to Toronto to get anything. Just looking for a product to search for out here or any tips that you may have. Cheers!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Hydroponics store trace mix is likely fine for invertebrates. I use a trace mix that also has copper in it, and I keep shrimp, and they are fine.

Shrimp do require copper, and you will find that shrimp food often has copper in it.

The dose makes the poison.


----------



## jollybangali (Aug 3, 2010)

The hydroponic shop trace mix should be fine. If you want CSM +B, PlantProd in Brampton sells it in bulk 2Kg. It's called micronutrient trace element mix (item 10046, I think) and the composition is listed on their website. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

So I found the actual composition on Plantex CSM + Boron
Guaranteed Analysis:
Total magnesium - water soluble chelated magnesium- 1.5%
Copper - chelated - 0.1%
Iron - chelated - 7.0%
Manganese - chelated - 2.0%
Molybdenum - 0.06%
Zinc - chelated - 0.40%
Boron - 0.04%
EDTA - minimum content - 55%

So I talked to the hydroponics store and the composition is very close to this mix so I am going to go with it. Thanks for the responses! So if anyone out in the west end is looking for a place to get dry ferts, I would recommend Franks Magic Crops in Burlington. It is a hydroponics store on Guelph line. http://www.franksmagiccrops.com/ 
They have margarine size containers of the dry ferts for only $5 each. Definitely cheaper than buying from the LFS in liquid form. Cheers!


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for posting this, I live up the street from Franks Magic Crops and have been wondering about a local supplier of dry ferts for a while now!

It's getting a little expensive buying the Flourish products. Are you using the EI method?

Joel


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes I am starting on the EI method. Just started it a couple days ago.


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you find it difficult to figure out the dosages for your tank? Are you using this sticky as a guide?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269

I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the potential for trouble mixing this up with a toddler around...

Joel


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Patrick wrote a good guide (I wonder if he stops by anymore, I haven't seen him since he graduated )

If you do not want to mix up the fertilizers as a liquid stock, you can also dose as a dry powder. Some people find this more convenient, while others (like myself) dose liquid-style.


----------



## jdeath (Aug 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Patrick wrote a good guide (I wonder if he stops by anymore, I haven't seen him since he graduated )
> 
> If you do not want to mix up the fertilizers as a liquid stock, you can also dose as a dry powder. Some people find this more convenient, while others (like myself) dose liquid-style.


I agree it's an excellent resource and clearly written... I am certainly no chemist but I'm pretty sure I can follow his formula and make it work.

I have a 10G and a 20G tank, so it should be very simple to dose both with a 5cc or 10cc syringe...

That being said I will do liquid dosing as it will be simpler in the long run.

Hopefully I can start sometime in the next week...

Joel


----------



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

I am just dosing dry. Went and found some smidgen, dash and pinch measuring spoons which are smaller sizes. I am using this post as a guide: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

We will see how it all goes. I find I pretty easy to measue out a spoonfull, mix it with a cup of tankwater and pour it in.


----------

